# HP photosmart 5240 printer photo tray w/ IMAC



## Jim Rayl (Jul 9, 2009)

I am having trouble getting my photo tray to work on my HP phptpsmart 5240 printer with my new Imac. Any suggestions, jim


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Could you please give some details as to the problem you are having?


----------

